# This won't last long I bet.



## bikewhorder (Jun 19, 2017)

Just popped up at the bottom of the page. http://www.ebay.com/itm/332271632548?rmvSB=true


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 19, 2017)

Gone...


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 19, 2017)

it'll be here Thurs


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## saladshooter (Jun 19, 2017)

I think I've seen that linoleum before.


----------



## catfish (Jun 19, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## buickmike (Jun 19, 2017)

THE STIG said:


> it'll be here Thurs




I guess we don't have to worry where the Stig is anymore...


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 19, 2017)

I probably should'a bought it but I didn't need it.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 19, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> I probably should'a bought it but I didn't need it.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jun 19, 2017)

Damn! I was looking for one like this and at this price...4 months ago. I don't longer need it.


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 22, 2017)

BADDA BLING!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 22, 2017)

Nice score Terry. For that price, I woulda snatched it up myself. So...when's the Bluebird coming in?


----------



## kreika (Jun 22, 2017)

THE STIG said:


> BADDA BLING!




Will we see it for sale? Or is it for a project?


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 22, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> . So...when's the Bluebird coming in?




you go first


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 22, 2017)

kreika said:


> Will we see it for sale? Or is it for a project?


----------



## kreika (Jun 22, 2017)

Niiiiiice!!!!!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 23, 2017)

THE STIG said:


>




Sweet! Just curious did you see it because I posted this thread?


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 23, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> Sweet! Just curious did you see it because I posted this thread?




yupperz


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 23, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> Sweet! Just curious did you see it because I posted this thread?






THE STIG said:


> yupperz



The Cabe really works!


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 23, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> The Cabe really works!




Thats how I saw this bike. Not sure if Pete saw my thread or on his own.
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/interesting-is-it-what-he-says.107872/


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 23, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> The Cabe really works!




 the bike from a Fleabay post too


----------

